# All 4 Belgian Varieties in on place



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Sometimes it happens that all 4 varieties of the Belgian Shepherds end up in one place at the same time. 

The 2 on the left are mine, and this was at an ABTC Fundraiser ATTS Temperament Test.

Balto hurt his paw running on the Beach in Galveston, Tx. 

Malinois, Laekenois, Groenendael, Tervuren


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

POOR BALTO!!!!!









Great pic. Is the Terv as light as it looks or is it just the lighting? (Looks more "silver" than "tan".)


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Great picture!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Beautiful Tervuren, I really like those dogs.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is too cool!!!


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

Gosh, they are all so pretty!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes, it was a lighter terv. I didn't pay too much attention. The sun was strong, but Ciana's color looks correct.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Balto looks adorable! Nice shot of the different varieties!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I just decided to add this one. Look at those long hairs looking at my dogs.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

gorgeous


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Very cool.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Looks like the long hairs are saying "Would ya look at that? One's hair all fell out and the other apparently didn't learn that water and electricity do NOT go together." 

Nice looking crew!


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqLooks like the long hairs are saying "Would ya look at that? One's hair all fell out and the other apparently didn't learn that water and electricity do NOT go together."
> 
> Nice looking crew!



















They are just gorgeous dogs!!! Great pic! My Groenendael has much shorter hair.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Thats really neat. And they are all great looking. Hope his paw feels better fast


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Oh yes, that's very cool indeed!!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

That second pic is too funny. Not only are they looking towards your 2, it looks like they are BOTH leaning away from them.


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

I love Malinois's 

Our family dog growing up was one or at least a mix of it.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice caption, Amaruq.

Looks like my dogs have cooties. 

Balto's paw is much better, now. Well, it was until I clipped his nails and quicked his dew claw. Poor guy. No wonder he hates getting his nails cut. His quicks are way too long.


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

That is really interesting. 

We might be rescuing a GS/Malinois X the same age as our big puppy. He is not living a very good life right now and we talked to its "owner" on the weekend. Any traits about a Mailinois that you can enlighten me about, feel free to PM me. While I live with a Shepherd daily, I don't know anything about the Malinois and what differences they have from Shepherds.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

I don't think I have ever seen a Laekenois in person. How handsome! How does the temperament differ from a mal?


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

They are so beautiful


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Ah I love the photos. What a great "educational" photo as well for a Belgian Shepherd website!

The "Long Hairs" look like they're saying, "AS If."


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Branca's MomI don't think I have ever seen a Laekenois in person. How handsome! How does the temperament differ from a mal?


Well, all the Belgians are supposed to have the same temperament, but that only works in theory. Generally I've heard they are more like Malinois. But I've seen too many timid Laeknois in the US and the rest are similar in temperament to Tervs and Groenens. 

Malinois vary so much, I see all types of personalities in the ones I've met. Of course, we've all seen videos of those intense Malinois doing their job. http://www.break.com/index/policedog.html

The Laekenois in Europe are supposed to be sharper and a lot are trained in the protection sports. Quint var letsager is a very fine conformation dog and great protection sport dog. But the dog had to switch owners because he's very hard to handle. I think the English explanation was, "Because as you know Laekenois can sometimes be difficult." On Google you can see some photos of him working. I think that kennel breeds dogs with working temperaments.
http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=QUINT%20V%C3%85R%20LETSAGER&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi

So, answer is, It depends.







Balto, of course, has a perfect temperament and a mean protection instinct. (Which I never knew before taking the ATTS test.) Anyway, he's my friendly boy.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: SouthernThistleAh I love the photos. What a great "educational" photo as well for a Belgian Shepherd website!
> 
> The "Long Hairs" look like they're saying, "AS If."


LOL! Also, those Long Hairs are conformation dogs. My pair are just a rag tag pack of misfits.







Whom I love.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Groenendaels are the same thing as Belgian Sheepdog, correct?

Awesome photo of the four! I've met all of the Belgians at shows and schutzhund trials, all are awesome dogs.


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: mjbgsdGroenendaels are the same thing as Belgian Sheepdog, correct?
> 
> Awesome photo of the four! I've met all of the Belgians at shows and schutzhund trials, all are awesome dogs.


correct


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

There's a lady that brings her Mals and Laek's to go lure coursing.

I just love saying the name - Lack-en-waa.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh, that's a great photo showing all four types of Belgians. Really cool!


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

Great pics! I have never seen all four types of Belgians in one pic like that.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

That is a neat picture.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I love the pictures! So cool to see all four varieties together. Balto is such a cutie. I knew a Laekenois when I was in Montana. He was a sweet, goofy guy. Apparently very terrier-like in personality.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Thats really neat!!









I'm gonna stay with the Germans though


----------

